
Debuggex: Visually Debug Regex via NFA/DFA Construction - dedalus
https://www.debuggex.com/r/_G6Mvw1eoYJF2Bgf
======
shahbazac
This app is awesome, as are a couple of other regex apps. I noticed that they
offer commercial licenses as well. Would the people behind this site be
willing to share any paid subscription numbers? Not necessarily raw figures,
even free vs paid proportions will be interesting.

I'm intensely curious about paid memberships for web apps such as these. On
one hand, they are absolutely awesome. On the other hand, I'm too much of a
programmer to see how this generates revenue.

I have an app which also serves as a tool for a small niche (much smaller than
debuggex). A bunch of people use my tool daily but I've always assumed that if
I created a 'premium' version, I won't make more than $5-$10 :)

~~~
myfonj
Have you seen authors [0] tangentially related blog-post about initial funding
campaign from 2013?

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tsergiu](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tsergiu)
[1] [https://www.debuggex.com/blog/2013/how-my-crowdfunding-
turne...](https://www.debuggex.com/blog/2013/how-my-crowdfunding-turned-into-
singlefunding/)

~~~
shahbazac
Thanks, those posts are interesting.

------
SeriousM
It's not the same, but it creates also nice graphs to understand the regex
better

[https://regexper.com/#%5BhH%5Delle%20world](https://regexper.com/#%5BhH%5Delle%20world)

------
corysama
This has been a great help to me lately. If the devs are reading this: Thanks!

------
seanp2k2
I like [https://regex101.com](https://regex101.com) because of the way it
colors things. The maps seem like they'd get too complex to be super useful on
more complex patterns, but I'll give this a shot too next time I need it. I
also have an Jupyter notebook that I often use for testing Python regex and
match groups.

------
specialist
When I fix Regex related bugs, I use the permalinks for Debuggex generated
graphs for comments, documentation, JIRA tickets, etc. Very useful.

~~~
voltagex_
What language are you fixing the bugs in? It's unfortunate that C# Regex is
unique enough that this won't quite work for me.

~~~
specialist
I'm primarily a Java dev. It's very frustrating that Java doesn't support PCRE
syntax, as a first-class language thing. I hate escaping quotes within strings
and so forth.

------
eric_h
This looks extremely useful, thanks for sharing.

------
voltagex_
"Python Engine free while in beta PCRE Engine free while in beta"

It's $5 a month for a "basic" account, which is about $80 AUD a year. I guess
I just don't earn enough to be able to afford $5 * month * number of SaaS
services I could use.

~~~
jgalt212
I guess devs don't make as much as the media would have you believe.

If you like a service, $5 is a trivial cost to bear.

~~~
voltagex_
Of course, but what if there are 10 such services?

------
skmurphy
Is this still operational? Site copyright and most recent blog post both say
2013.

